

Trust the engineers – don’t put bugs on your roadmap - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/trust-the-engineers-dont-put-bugs-on-your-roadmap/

======
afdixon
Trust is an essential part of any relationship. No bugs on my roadmap.

